# At Last I Found You!



## Connor_uk (May 9, 2007)

As you can see im a newcomer to the boards and would just like to comment on how happy i am i have found you.Your kind words of encouragment and understanding to all others are so touching to read it even brought a wee tear to my eye. I think a condition like IBS despite being as prolific as it is makes each of us feel isolated and unable to communicate our troubles and fears to others for fear of a lack of understanding in a subject clearly defined by society as taboo.It really does help to be able to talk, unfortunatly talking only really works if the recipient of your tales are both experienced and sympathetic. My partner bless her is so accepting and understanding of my difficulties i couldnt ask for a more caring and patient soul yet sometimes i find myself unable to explain the thoughts and feelings associated with IBS and anxiety. I am at a low ebb right now, we have our first child on the way and this has put a strain on our financial situation and we need to find somewhere else to live as the place we are living now is a pretty hostile environment and is not large enough for baby. I can never seem to unwind? i dont get on with the people we share the house with as they are loud and inconsiderate, there seems to be no escape for us. Ive always wanted children and feel sad that i am not making the most of this precious time. All this has sent my intestines straight to hell im bloated all day with daily D and suffer with indigestion and insomnia at night which causes my symptoms to worsen due to the lack of sleep! im off to the GP today to try and stop this downward spiral, normally i am able to shake it off but i cant help but feel that im coming apart at the seams. its strange though im a pretty sensitive guy and a good communicator but every time i got to the GP i close up and cant tell them whats going on?


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Connor -Welcome ! I too am fairly new here. I have found this forum to be informative and comforting. The support you receive here is priceless.Try making a list of symptoms to take along to the doctor. Maybe this will help you open up and discuss how you actually feel. Congratulations on the baby on the way.Jodie


----------



## Connor_uk (May 9, 2007)

Hey Jodie







thanks for your reply, I went to see my GP a couple of hours ago. It was the first time i had seen this particular GP and despite having missed my original appointment because i was in the toilet when my name was called (theres irony for you!) she was very warm and sympathetic, this is a first for meas most previous visits to the GP have been rushed affairs where they couldnt wait to throw a prescription at me and get me out the door lol i must admit i messed up and didnt mention half of the things i wanted to but she took me so off-guard that my mind went blank! When i got there i told her that i was having trouble with my IBS, went thru previous treatments i had undergone with other GP's, the changes i had made to my lifestyle (quitting smoking, diet & exercise and not drinking alcohol) and i told her that i think my problem is partly because the treatments have been sporadic and ive not been treated by the same GP more than once. Anyhow we agreed that from this point onward I would see her Once a month and we would try and find something that works then she prescribed me colofac to start with. To be honest i know a bit about meditation and relaxation so i think i'll try and sort that out myself at least for the time being and give the doctor a chance to help, who knows, maybe if the symptoms are reduced i'll sleep better and wont feel so low and weak?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Conor - how lurverly - A Brit Bloke - a very warm welcome from soggy old south Manchester - delighted you have found us. You sound like a star but frankly, if you can't open up to the GP - perhaps you need to find somebody who is more approachable - its not easy is it. I have had a very bad bout of depression which mercifully I'm in "remission" from - again, not easy to talk frankly to everyone on that subject either - but at t'end of the day - what you are suffering is a well understood condition so there must be somebody who you can discuss your symptoms with.I'm not sure about your housing situation - doesn't sound ideal for you - again, might be none of my business but you know you can help free confidential advice and support for housing issues (amongst other things) from your local Citizens Advice Bureau they are usually pretty good at helping with such issues - so that might be worth a visit - cost you nothing.I congratulate you on your impending "arrival" - how exciting - but of course a wee one brings its own "issues" too.Any further help - always around for you.Best wishes and again, welcome to our little community.Sue


----------



## Connor_uk (May 9, 2007)

Thank you so much for your warm welcome, it really is a comfort to me, i have really been bolstered by the existance of this site and todays visit to my new GP. I think i've been pretty slack in my attitude and fell into the pattern of feeling bad, going to the doctor getting treatment feeling better, then forgetting about it until it all goes south again and then starting over with a different GP and lets face it, no matter how well educated your GP is they only have your input to guide them. This time i'm going to try and treat this in a holistic way and keep at it with diet and exercise plus the docs advice and meds and a little meditation and relaxation time to stop things getting on top of me. with any luck i might continue to lose some weight too heh (in the past month ive lost 19lbs roughly)As for the impending rugrat and moving home i'm going to try ang get some time off of work to make some calls/visits and see what i can come up with because it is almost impossible to fit things in whilst i am working, i'm sure ill find something?Once again thanks!Connor.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Sounds positive Connor - I wish you well.Sue


----------

